# WTS - Assorted gear grab bags (Eagle Industries, TT, TAG, etc.)



## Queeg (Sep 30, 2013)

Posting this with mod approval.  Guys, help me get this stuff out of here.  I'll update this thread as I dig up more stuff.  The items will be shipped from Canada.  Paypal +4% or money order accepted.  Thanks!

Grab Bag 1 - $40USD - Sold


Grab Bag 2 - $40USD - SOLD


----------



## CDG (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll take Grab Bag 2.


----------

